# Photo of the Month - August 2017 Voting



## snowbear (Sep 4, 2017)

Another "hard to choose" month. Good luck to everyone.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Swallowtail and Tigerlily" by @oldhippy 
Ride The Tiger







2. "Roger" by @Black_Square
Roger






3. "Milky Way" by @nerwin
Yet Another Milky Way Shot






4. "The Ammonoosuc River" by @nerwin

The Ammonoosuc River






5. "Kayla- Fashion Portrait" by @DanOstergren
Kayla- Fashion Portrait






6. "Dr. Blacksmith #3" by @tirediron
Dr. Blacksmith






7. "Once in a Lifetime" by @Sasquatch 
My Eclipse Landcape


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

All nominations are great and worthy of a win. Just being nominated is an honor and should be viewed as a win IMHO.


----------

